# Brodi's puppy pictures!



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Here's some pictures of my puppy Brodi from 8 weeks old to the present day (18 1/2 weeks)

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics! Beautiful boy! Makes me realize I won't be carrying my boy for too much longer!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good looking dog.

Nice series of pictures. I was thinking this morning how a series of pictures of a pup from birth through old age would look. From birth to about 6 months equals massive change. Then things slow down and they stay fairly constant for years. Then one day you notice some gray hairs.

Enjoy your dog. They live their lives quicker than we do. Here is a story I like that your pictures reminded me of.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/dogs-purpose-from-6-year-old.html

Happy trails and trials,

Rod a.k.a redbirddog

_Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away. _


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Brodi is beautiful...


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Brodi is precious!!! Enjoy him to the fullest! 

Veronica


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's a handsome dog, nice series. We play soccer with our V also, but our soccer ball is much smaller


----------



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! I just love his coloring!! It never fails to amaze me how fast they grow... ;D


----------

